# Orjien vs Wellness



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Wellness Core is grain free. We have used Orijen and Wellness Core with Libby and she is 15 months old. Orijen is the most recent because when we moved down here it was finally available to us where it wasn't before. Libby likes both foods but then again she will eat ANYTHING!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

For the past year up until a month ago I've had my dog on grain free food mainly Orijen and we did try Evo. After reading an article about more traditional protein levels and some dogs needing grains in their diet, I decided to give Wellness Super 5 Mix Large Breed a try. The Wellness Large Breed has a much lower calorie count per cup so I knew we wouldn't have to worry so much about watching what she eats plus she could eat more and feel more satisfied. She's been on the Wellness for 4 weeks now and the difference in her energy and attitude is amazing. She seems to be much goofier and happier. She used to be such a lazy dog in the morning and never woke up until we got up but every AM now she's up bursting with energy. We need to stay on it for a bit longer to see how her coat does but so far I really like this food. I have not tried the Wellness Core grainfree.


----------



## bluesunshine (Jun 15, 2008)

thank you for your replies.....another question: Can I feed my dog, she is now 1 year old, one meal a day, a cup a meal? she doesn't seem to take inerest in finishing her two meals a day. Sometimes she misses one meal and the next one she would goulp down....


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

bluesunshine said:


> thank you for your replies.....another question: Can I feed my dog, she is now 1 year old, one meal a day, a cup a meal? she doesn't seem to take inerest in finishing her two meals a day. Sometimes she misses one meal and the next one she would goulp down....


With the Orijen and the Wellness Core (grain free) we feed Libby about 1/2c in the morning and 3/4c in the afternoon and she's 15 months. I don't see why you couldn't do it all at once.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

bluesunshine said:


> thank you for your replies.....another question: Can I feed my dog, she is now 1 year old, one meal a day, a cup a meal? she doesn't seem to take inerest in finishing her two meals a day. Sometimes she misses one meal and the next one she would goulp down....


It is better to feed twice a day as it reduces the risk of bloating. If you are only going to feed once a day you need to offer the entire day's portion at one time. One cup of food, once per day is not enough for an adult Golden. Food in our house gets eaten immediately but my brother's Golden rarely eats his breakfast until sometime around noon or even 5:00 in the afternoon. He gets 3 cups per day of kibble (split 1.5 cup AM & PM) so on the days that he eats his morning portion at 5:00 PM he will get only 1/2 -1 cup more instead of an entire 3 cups at a time. Hope that makes sense. On days when they will be out in the boat all day or visiting friends some wet food gets mixed into his breakfast so he'll eat it up right away before they head out for the day.


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

Goldilocks said:


> For the past year up until a month ago I've had my dog on grain free food mainly Orijen and we did try Evo. After reading *an article* about more traditional protein levels and some dogs needing grains in their diet, I decided to give Wellness Super 5 Mix Large Breed a try.


Would you mind telling us more about the article you read? :wavey:


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

I was a big fan of Orijen and had my pup on it for quite sometime. She is now 11 months and on California Natural lamb/rice as she also lost interest in the Orijen. She actually lost interest in eating!! But she is back on track and gets fed 1 1/2 in the a.m. and 1 1/2 in the p.m. She rarely ever finishes breakfast and if i put it out too early around 7-8 am she wont eat but pick. Now this morning i fed her at 7 and she ate the whole thing!!! So who knows. But i would still offer her the a.m. meal even if she doesn't eat it. I do for bloat reasons also. I guess they have their days when they are just not hungry!! Good Luck. I also was going to try the Wellness Super Mix Lamb flavor but she is doing great on CN so why switch??


----------

